# What was your worst experience with a video game?



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

Just curious :>


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2021)

My worst experience was an online situation in both Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 8. I don’t want to share any details regarding the situation but it wasn’t a good experience. I had fun memories with those games but it’s a touchy subject now.


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> My worst experience was an online situation in both Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 8. I don’t want to share any details regarding the situation but it wasn’t a good experience. I had fun memories with those games but it’s a touchy subject now.


its suprising that such an innocent game could have brought such a bad experience. sorry about whatever you went through though


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

I think for me it was SimAnimals. I was about 13 and I spent a voucher I got for my birthday on it brand new when it came out. It wasn't a very good game lol I felt so ripped off :'(


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Nov 3, 2021)

Usually glitches or game just suddenly crashes, but I'm sure everyone feels the same way. I can't really remember if I had any other bad experiences though? I know there a few games I didn't enjoy cause I didn't get into them or never finished them. I know for one game I was stuck on a part in Darksiders 2, it took a literal year before I actually beat the part I was stuck on. I couldn't kill the enemies in the same room but each section had different enemies and the last spawned in so much. I don't know if there was a glitch in the game at that point or something, but at least I eventually beat it though. I took a long break before I beat that part, then one day I got on and just ended up completing that part. I felt so relieved lol, it was so stressful though.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2021)

Every time I somehow lost my save data in one of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.
Most of the occurrences were my fault and had nothing to do with the game. These games are actually pretty good!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 13, 2021)

I remember struggling to beat that difficult level in Donkey Kong Country 2 the one where you had to use all the animal buddies in that last bonus level. I spent 4 hours trying to beat it and when I got to the end I was so happy but also very frustrated at the same time.


----------



## smudge.e (Nov 13, 2021)

Ehh here we go. It’s my fault but I was about 12 years old and had nintendogs on the DS. Played it day and night; trained my pug to the max for perfect scores. Long story short- didn’t end up with a perfect score, got upset and threw my DS. It broke in half almost and I lied to my parents saying I stepped in it by accident lol. I don’t have anger issues I swear


----------



## Neb (Nov 13, 2021)

As much as I love Persona 5 Royal, the way the game handles endings is terrible. I accidentally got the game’s default ending and had to start the entire 100+ hour journey over to get the true one. The new music and extra dungeon were worth it, but it would’ve been nice if the game gave you a warning.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 13, 2021)

Neb said:


> As much as I love Persona 5 Royal, the way the game handles endings is terrible. I accidentally got the game’s default ending and had to start the entire 100+ hour journey over to get the true one. The new music and extra dungeon were worth it, but it would’ve been nice if the game gave you a warning.


Yeee, that aspect of P5R is awful. You have to be super careful if you want the proper ending & I almost had the same issue but I looked up what I had to do right in time. Also, Okumura's boss fight in P5R specifically was the absolute worst. I have no clue why they made it so awful in Royal. 

Personally can't think of my _worst_ experience with a game. I've had plenty of ragey moments but none that were so awful that they immediately jump to mind? I did rage quit A Link to the Past on my old Gameboy Advanced once and when I went back to it I found out that my save file corrupted. When I put the system down the batteries popped out right when I was saving bc I didn't have the back to it and so it shut off. That was pretty awful lol.


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 21, 2021)

the first time i tried to play skyrim.  i rely heavily on captions and the tv we had at the time was NOT hd, and was pretty small, so i couldn't read the captions cuz they were so small.  it took years before i was willing to give it another chance.

Also, Bully.  there's no caption option, whyyyyy?  i couldn't play it.  had to take it back to the game shop to trade it in, it pissed me off.


----------



## eggins (Nov 21, 2021)

My worse moment with a video game was when I was a child actually. I was playing Nicktoons Unite with my dad (who like, was busy a lot) and the one time I was able to complete a game with him- but the game would completely break at the final boss. I was never able to complete the boss because it'd just glitch out and be unplayable, LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

I've had a few but definitely Skyrim due to all the bugs and glitches. Had to play through it 3 times to get 100% achievements (with console commands should be said cause it was just... badly made/ported). Plus there is one certain quest that is really bugged so yeah if you get the bug gg you gotta do a questline basically all over lol.

Also anytime on on 3DS/Switch playing online and you get disco cause their crappy servers, like why do we pay Switch when it's 3ds/Wii U lol.

Also basically any "roadblock" level in Japanese games that takes you hours/days to complete when it's not even supposed to be Lunatic lol.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 21, 2021)

When I was still in middle school, I was playing Pokemon Red on the Super Gameboy. It is a SNES cartridge with a slot for Gameboy games to play on the TV.

I had just gotten to Cinnabar Island for the first time. My sister was complaining that she wanted to watch TV, and my mom told me to let her, so I said OK. I was in the middle of saving the game to stop, and my sister ran to turn off the console so that she could use the TV. She turned it off mid-save and corrupted my save file, making me lose everything... I was so heartbroken.


----------



## windloft (Nov 21, 2021)

I think my worst experience was with Mabinogi. I was 11 years old and played a chubby elf ( the game has a 'weight system', and due to the _very _early - mid 2000s 3d style, fat characters look very blocky ) and I accidentally enabled EvP in a populated section of town. I got camped by two people who kept typing really, _really _unpleasant insults and slurs at me 'n taunted how I was probably crying like a little baby.

I didn't touch the game for a few months afterwards. I'm past it now, but _man, _imagine being so heartless as to do that kinda' stuff...


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

No Man's Sky initial release. It was just awful. It was so buggy. I usually do not get frustrated with games, but this one pushed me over LOL. However, it's much better now. The game is everything it was meant to be at release and even more.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 23, 2021)

I was about 14-15? in Runescape. Anyway I was tricked into going to a pvp server and was subsequently killed and had my equipment and gold stolen. My armour wasn't that rare (I was wearing Rune iirc?) and I didn't have much gold but pretty sure I almost cried because I couldn't log out in time lmao. I vaguely remember not logging in for a couple of weeks afterwards lol.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 23, 2021)

Neb said:


> As much as I love Persona 5 Royal, the way the game handles endings is terrible. I accidentally got the game’s default ending and had to start the entire 100+ hour journey over to get the true one. The new music and extra dungeon were worth it, but it would’ve been nice if the game gave you a warning.


Geez... are the multiple endings thing in P5 as well? I have that one and might as well get a guide before it's too late.


----------



## Holla (Nov 23, 2021)

My worst experience was in Zelda Twilight Princess on the Wii. Not really the game's fault though. More my "friend" at the time.

I had never played a Zelda game before and as a big fan of the series my "friend" convinced me to give it a go. I constantly struggled with the controls especially the part super early on where you have to catch a fish for a cat. All she did was make fun of me and make me feel really bad. After that day I sold the game without even giving it a second chance all because of that bad experience. 

I honestly don't know if given the chance in the future if I would give it a second chance. It's a shame I know. 

Though to look on the bright side at least I'm not "friends" with her anymore.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Dec 4, 2021)

I have had games that soft-locked or the save file corrupted as an adult, but my worst experiences with video games were as a kid.

My dad hated video games and never wanted them in the house. To this day I really struggle to get myself to play games that aren't portable because I remember the sound of my dad's footsteps as he walked upstairs to find my little brother and I when he got home. We had to quickly turn off the games at whatever point we were at so that he didn't see us playing them. He knew we played. We were allowed to have consoles, but if he saw them being played, he would flip out.

He once caught us playing once when my brother really wanted to find a save point. He screamed for hours. First at us and then at out mom, and I was always so scared for her.

Video games made my childhood bearable, but there is a reason I always preferred portable Nintendo consoles that I could quickly put down or turn off.


----------



## Envy (Dec 4, 2021)

My Animal Crossing GCN town corrupting destroyed my 14 year old self. I bawled. I had so much of an emotional attachment to that game it's not even funny. Of course, I don't dislike it for that one bit. 

Another game I don't dislike, but FFXIV gave me anxiety so many times in the beginning. Like the same kind of anxiety you get before going out on stage and performing. Also, some people were really rude to me in the beginning. I had never played an MMO at all before, so there were a lot of things I didn't understand.


----------



## Regalli (Dec 5, 2021)

Option A: The shiny Wooper that ran away from me in the Safari Zone in Platinum. Outside Go and scripted encounters, I can count the number of shinies I’ve ever found on one hand. (Dizzy Punch egg Smoochum in Crystal, which is of course trapped there forever; this Wooper; a shiny Pineco in I believe Ultra Moon; a shiny Raticate in Let’s Go. I did at least catch those two.) So you know. Pretty annoyed that it ran away, because for the better part of a decade it was the only shiny I saw.

Option B: Around the same time, I was ultimately unable to beat The Legendary Starfy because the final section of the final boss fight requires button mashing I was physically incapable of performing fast enough. It’s not the only game I loved right up until an inaccesible design choice stopped my progress, but it’s a standout because 1) I TRIED, so hard, 2) It was literally the final section of the final boss, and 3) it’s a game whose target demographic is roughly equivalent with Kirby’s. I was thirteen. It’s kind of humiliating to be a middle schooler who can’t beat a game for six-year-olds because of button mashing.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Dec 16, 2021)

I unfortunately stopped playing world of Warcraft after putting a lot of time and money into it because some of the players are so hardcore they made the game unenjoyable.


----------



## salty- (Dec 22, 2021)

Have a pretty toxic friend I'm trying to ease out of the relationship with.
He keeps suggesting me games that I've told him before I don't really have much interest in but doesn't quite listen.

One game he really likes is called Smite, and honestly I think the game is pretty fun by itself and if you're just playing casually. I'm not a pro at it obviously, it's not my thing but I would play it every so often just because he wanted to play it with me.
Any time I would get into a game with him he would basically back seat game me just to tell me how badly I was playing and how in competitive sessions the way I play wouldn't work because you needed these protection gems and blah blah blah.

Genuinely because of him I can't really play the game, it's just not fun to me anymore.

Funnier story though:
Me and my older sister had Harvest Moon, it was a game cube game but Wii allowed for emulation and you just had to have a memory card. We didn't have a memory card so we had the brilliant idea of "well just leave the game on"
Idk how long we left that wii on but at some point it's fan started getting really loud before it would just straight up die in the middle of game play. We basically trashed a wii because we didn't want to lose progress on it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 22, 2021)

Probably Duke Nukem Forever, one of the only games I ever returned. It was the most bizarre and inappropriate game I ever played. I don't know what I was expecting when I bought it, but it wasn't that.


----------



## CrossYuuki (Dec 26, 2021)

when my mom broke my xbox with a hammer bc I wouldn't stop playing halo


----------



## Naiyalion (Jan 5, 2022)

Where do i begin? I mean warzone am i right? HA


----------



## kayleee (Jan 6, 2022)

Pretty much all my negative video game experiences involve a corrupted or deleted save file. I remember two instances specifically; the first was with LoZ TP around when it first came out. I had played for probably 20+ hours in only a couple days and was almost finished with the game, and either my brother deleted my file or saved over it. I don't remember exactly, but something happened and I literally was so upset I couldn't bring myself to begin the game again for a while lol. 

The second one that was with Elder Scrolls Oblivion; it was my first playthrough and I had probably 40 plus hours, and some sort of glitch happened where I think I saved too soon right after exiting a dungeon so when I loaded the game up again, the character was stuck and couldn't move. Having no experience with such games before, I would continuously save over my previous save instead of creating a new one, so I had no previous save to load up. Needless to say, I learned my lesson then and always had multiple saves ever since for games like Skyrim, Fallout etc. because they can be so buggy.

And then there was the time that I deleted my Wild World town a couple of years ago, which I did voluntarily but now regret because I'd love to be able to go back and see how my town is doing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 6, 2022)

kayleee said:


> Pretty much all my negative video game experiences involve a corrupted or deleted save file. I remember two instances specifically; the first was with LoZ TP around when it first came out. I had played for probably 20+ hours in only a couple days and was almost finished with the game, and either my brother deleted my file or saved over it. I don't remember exactly, but something happened and I literally was so upset I couldn't bring myself to begin the game again for a while lol.
> 
> The second one that was with Elder Scrolls Oblivion; it was my first playthrough and I had probably 40 plus hours, and some sort of glitch happened where I think I saved too soon right after exiting a dungeon so when I loaded the game up again, the character was stuck and couldn't move. Having no experience with such games before, I would continuously save over my previous save instead of creating a new one, so I had no previous save to load up. Needless to say, I learned my lesson then and always had multiple saves ever since for games like Skyrim, Fallout etc. because they can be so buggy.
> 
> And then there was the time that I deleted my Wild World town a couple of years ago, which I did voluntarily but now regret because I'd love to be able to go back and see how my town is doing.


I've had so many of my game files saved over, copied wrong, or just outright deleted by someone else. Heck my Zelda save got deleted/saved/copied over 3-4 times in less than a week. First time I was upset, but powered through trying to get back to where I was. Happened again so I was a little less motivated, but nonetheless was going to try. Boom...again. I just gave up lol.

It's also why now I have several saves for games. Old school cartridges have all the slots saved with the same file, 2-3 on consoles that use memory cards, and back-up saves nowadays.

I guess we both have that dreadful curse.


----------



## Tao (Jan 7, 2022)

Triple threat as I can't decide which was worse.

I think it was called Marvel Nemesis or something, a Marvel fighting game on PS2. I saved up for months to buy that game, went home and within an hour of playing it my mum comes into my room and tells me she wants me to turn it off. I say "okay, lemme just save it" (ah, pre-autosave) and she's like "No, you do it now", picks up the PS2, I hear grinding noises and it's destroyed the disc and as I found out later the PS2 too, it scratched the lense so it wouldn't read discs. She then starts screaming at me about breaking stuff and wasting money because she I broke it, so I got grounded.
My grandparents were furious (at her) as they bought the PS2 and didn't want me taking it home in the first place (they're not fans of my mum/their daughter).

Bought the Warriors on PS2 (a different PS2 my grandparents bought to replace the old one). It gave the disk laser burns which is just "one of those things" where my PS2 had developed a fault. I asked my mum if she could take me into town to get the disc replaced or repaired (with my own little stash of money) as I actually kept the receipt that time to which she grabbed the disc, looked at the mark where it had burnt, snapped it, binned it and told me I'm "incapable of looking after anything. I just waste money"


Bought Skyrim on 360 when it came out. My girlfriend at the time asked if we could go to hers to play it so we did. Still in the tutorial bit where your hands are tied up she decides "I'm just going to move the Xbox" and before I could tell her to hold on a moment I hear loud grinding noises come from it. I didn't react badly, I just told her it's fine, things happen (even though I was screaming internally), but obviously it triggered poor previous experiences.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 9, 2022)

Can't think of anything right at the moment but I do know one thing. It is horrible having to play with hackers in splatoon 2 because obviously they hack to cheat cheat. Changes their look middle of the game and go through walls like plz no.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 9, 2022)

I was nearly close to beating Bugs Bunny Rabbit Rampage on the SNES and then I lost all my lives, had no more continues, and I just gave up on the game.


----------



## starlipie (Jan 9, 2022)

i remember one of my cousins deleted my near 100%'d save file of Cooking Mama 2, thinking that he could make a new file separate from mine. my poor trophies...i never did end up completing it after that  

i got scared really badly in the sims 4 when vlad the vampire broke into my house and started munching on one of my (teen) sims. technically the game does "warn" you before this happens, but i never played the sims before so i completely ignored it, thinking it was just some weird dialogue. i was particularly freaked out because the game didn't let me do anything while it was happening and i couldnt find any options to get my other sim to help...immediately uninstalled that pack and never touched it again lmao. so, yeah. that took me a good hour to recover from. though in retrospect, the image of my other sim just moseying around her passed out gf to get some food was so ridiculous. thought i could have her wake her gf up. NOPE


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 10, 2022)

when I was little I had a gameboy advance sp that I would mainly play pokemon on, but one christmas I got super mario advance or something for it and could not get past this one part. I would get so pissed off playing the game that one day I just stopped and never touched it again. when I was older I looked up online the entire play through of the game and found out that I got stuck within the first 5 minutes of the games lmao


----------



## vanivon (Jan 11, 2022)

i got mugged in runescape when i was 6 :'D in retrospect a small child shouldn't have been playing a 13+ mmorpg  but my brother introduced me to it and then his account got hacked, and the hacker DMed me threatening to hack me too unless i gave him everything i had LOL. my poor little character lost her already few items and it ruined the game for me until i was older and closer to the actual playing age...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

One time I forgot to save after beating the Spirit Temple in Ocarina of Time, so I had to redo the whole thing. I was so mad. XP


----------



## S.J. (Jan 16, 2022)

I don’t think I‘ve had many bad experiences! I like playing local co-op games, so last year I bought Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze for Switch. I don’t think the game itself is bad, but I didn’t really enjoy two-player! I found that Player 2 sometimes felt redundant, and sometimes things were just easier with one player. I never actually finished, so maybe it improved, but maybe I’ll continue playing it one player.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

Probably playing Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and being stuck near the beginning of the game.  I had no idea what to do to progress until years later when I watched a playthrough of someone playing the game.  Needless to say I felt very dumb once I realized what I wasn’t doing.  I’ve never really liked Legend of Zelda games though.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 22, 2022)

It's not so much the game's fault, but a lot of 1st person games I struggle to play because I get bad motion sickness migraines (I'm autistic too, so I think it's to do with sensory processing). A lot of games that I like, I just can't play for more than like 20 minutes, like Bioshock Infinite, Sims 3 (for the wii), Portal 2, Resident Evil: Village, Cyberpunk 2077 and Fallout 3 so far. It's really frustrating cause a lot of these games I really want to play and enjoy, but I just can't cause it's like my brain goes all fuzzy and I need to lie down and not look at things for quite a while after.


----------



## michito (Jan 23, 2022)

A silly story, but when I was 5 I was TERRIFIED of trauma center, I still dont know why (I'm very scared of anything relating to blood, operations and such, but the game doesnt show anything). My cousins had that game and my sister liked it, so she almost always played it when we visited them and I would run for my life and start crying the second I heard its music lol.

A few months ago I decided to get the game to see what my fuss was about. I still havent finished it because how hard it ts. but I'm quite enjoying it and plan to get more into the series (I'm specially curious about trauma team). Character development.


----------

